# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Αγορά ροζέλας

## Γιωργος

για σασ ,
σκεφτομε  ::    να αγορασο μια Yellow Rosella  και θελο να μοθ δοσετε μερικεσ πλιροφοριεσ  ::   για το μεγεθοσ του κλουβιου που θα χριαστο,
αλλα και τι σπορου πρεπι να προμιθεφτο και τα παιχνιδια ,
παρεπιμτοντοσ εχο ενα μικρο lovebird  ::   θα ειπαρχι καπιο προβλιμα   ::

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σου Γιώργο στο ιδίο κλούβι πιστεύω πως δεν είναι δυνατόν να συνυπάρξουν αυτά τα δύο πουλιά γιατι είναι άλλες ράτσες και αλλού μεγέθους και φαντάζομαι έχουν άλλες συνήθειες. Έχω ακούσει πως αυτά τα πουλία φοβούνται  κάπως υπερβολίκα κάνουν ένα χαρακτηριστικό ήχος καπώς σαν ( κικουυυυυ , κικουυυυυυυ).Σύγουρά θα χρειαστείς ένα μεγαλύτεο κλουβί σε σχέση ι μ' αυτό που έχεις για το lovebird σου.Όσο μεγαλύτερο κλουβί βέβαια τόσο καλύτερο .Εχώ την εντύπωση πως μπορούν να τραφούν την ίδια τροφή με τα lovebirds .Προτιμούν τους ηλιόσπορους αλλά πρέπει να τρώνε και τους άλλους σπόρους καθώς και φρούτα όπως μπανάνα , αχλάδι , μήλο , αυγό .Όσον αφορα την τιμή Ενάς φίλος μου που αγόρασε μία Rozela απο αθήνα του κόστισε το πουλί 130 eurw kai το κλουβί αλλά 100 ευρώ .Στην Καλαμάτα το ίδιο πουλί το έχω βρεί και με 85 ευρω . Θα σου επισυνάψω και την φωτογραφία του πουλίου ώστε να εξακριβώσουμαι εαν ενοούμαι το ίδιο. Ελπιζω να σε βόηθησα έστω λίγο αλλά ας μιλήσει και κάποιος πιο έμπειρος.

----------


## fadom1

δίχως να έχω πολλές γνώσεις από παπαγάλους, το μόνο που ξέρω είναι πως είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να τα εξημερώσεις, αν και είναι πολύ εντποσιακά πουλιά..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Για το κλουβί κοίτα εδώ.
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=106
Γιατί δεν παίρνεις ένα άλλο lovebird από το ίδιο είδος;Οι παπαγάλοι είναι κοινωνικά πουλιά,κρίμα να είναι μόνο του.Τροφή θα πάρεις συσκευασμένη για κοκατίλ.
όταν λες θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα με το lovebird τι εννοείς;

----------


## Γιωργος

εδώ που ειμε βρήκα μια ροζελα 70 ευρώ όσο για το   ::   το έχω εδώ και 7-8 μήνες με κομενα τα φτερά και εχι μαθη τον χωρώ και βγει έξω άπω το κλουβί του και κανί βόλτες στο σπίτι ο αδελφός μου εχι ένα κοκατιλ και σινεχια πιγενι στο κλουβί του και κάθετε εκι και το αντιθέτω  "fullyhappy" και βεβεοσ δεν θα τα βαλο στο ειδιο κλουβι το   ::   με το ροζελα  για προφανές λογούς

----------


## Dream Syndicate

[ot:2hjx6ahw][/ot:2hjx6ahw]Γιώργο οκ υπάρχει εμπειρία τότε αφού έχετε και κοκατίλ.Πρόσεξε λίγο τα ορθογραφικά σου λάθη και διάβασε το λινκ που σου βάζω.
viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1988

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εδώ θα βρεις χειροποήτα παιχνίδια που έχουν φτιάξει τα μέλη μας σν δεν θες να αγοράσεις.
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=887

----------


## Γιωργος

για την ώρα λέω να  επικεντρωθώ στο κλουβί και μετά τα παιχνίδια

----------


## Γιωργος

θέλω να μαθό ποσό πρεπι να είναι το μέγεθος του κλούβιου τι σπόρους θελι λαχανικά φρούτα διαφορά παιχνιδια που θα χριαστο

----------


## Antigoni87

Για το κλουβί δες παλιά θέματα στη Διαμονή των παπαγάλων, έχει και τις διαστάσεις κλουβιών για κάθε είδος, και έπειτα για διατροφή κοίτα πάλι στην ανάλογη ενότητα για πληροφορίες ή αν δε σε καλύψουν άνοιξε νέο θέμα. Να μαζεύουμε τα θέματα στις σωστές ενότητες για να βοηθιούνται όλοι και να μη χάνονται οι απαντήσεις  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> θέλω να μαθό ποσό πρεπι να είναι το μέγεθος του κλούβιου τι σπόρους θελι λαχανικά φρούτα διαφορά παιχνιδια που θα χριαστο


Γιώργο διάβασε τις παραπάνω δημοσιεύσεις σου έχω απαντήσει για το κλουβί.

----------


## Γιωργος

τα είδα αλλά δεν κατάλαβα πιες είναι η διάστασης μπερδεύτηκα λήγω  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

*ΕΙΔΟΣ ΠΤΗΝΟΥ / ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΛΟΥΒΙΟΥ / ΚΕΝO ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΣΤΑ ΣΙΔΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΛΟΥΒΙΟΥ
*
Καναρίνια, εξωτικά 45.7Χ76.2Χ45.7 cm / 0.635 cm έως 1.27 cm

Budgies 45.7Χ45.7Χ60.9cm / 1.27 cm


Cockatiels 50.5Χ50.8Χ60.9cm / 1.27 cm έως 1.5875 cm

Lovebirds Parrotlets 60.9Χ60.9Χ60.9cm / 1.27 cm

*Ringneck Parakeets* *60.9Χ60.9Χ91.4cm* / 1.27 cm έως 1.5875 cm

Conures Poicephalus 60.9Χ60.9Χ60.9cm / 1.5875 έως 1.90 cm


Caiques Pionus Jardine's 60.9Χ60.9Χ91.4cm / 1.5875 έως 1.90 cm

Amazons
Mini Macaws
Goffin's Cockatoos
African Greys 60.9Χ91.4Χ121.9cm / 1.90 cm έως 2.54 cm

Large Cockatoos 91.4Χ121.9Χ121.9cm / 2.54cm έως 3.81 cm

Large Macaws 91.4Χ152.4Χ125.4cm / 2.54cm έως 3.81 cm

Οι ανωτέρω διαστάσεις είναι οι ελάχιστες τιμές για το κλουβί κάθε είδους.

Με βάση τα παραπάνω, επειδή η ροζέλα μοιάζει σε μέγεθος με το ρίνγκνεκ, θα χρησιμοποιούσα αυτές τις διαστάσεις (60.9Χ60.9Χ91.4cm). Επειδή όμως μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, θα σου πει κάποιος που έχει ροζέλα ή ξέρει καλύτερα.

----------


## τραπεζιτης

Αν  και δεν ειμαι  ο ποιο   αρμοδιος  μπορω  να πω  οτι  το κλουβι  που εχω βαλει τωρα   το  ζευγαρι απο  ροζελες   ειναι μια  χαρα.
60χ120χ150 .παιδια   καθε μερα  παιρνουν  και τα πανω  τους και αρχιζουν να πετανε  κανονικα  εκει μεσα .νομιζω  λοιπον οτι μικροτερο
θα ειχαν  προβλημα

----------

